

Gartner Business Intelligence 2012 Magic Quadrant - jasonkolb
http://www.gartner.com/technology/reprints.do?id=1-196WFCB&ct=120207&st=sb

======
jasonkolb
I find it interesting that consumerization is creeping into the highest-end
enterprise software, including Oracle (hence their Endeca acquisition)

